# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Türklerin Anadoluya İlk Akınları

## ceydaaa

selcuklular.jpg*Anadoluya ilk Türk akınları*

Türklerin Anadolu toprağındaki tarihi çok yenidir. Yaklaşık 900 yıl. Oysa Anadoluda 12 bin yıl öncesine giden yerleşim yerleri vardır. Anadoluda Türklerden önce Hitit, Frig, Urartu, Lidya, Yunan, Roma ve Bizans gibi uygarlıklar yaşadı. 1000′li yıllardan itibaren ise Anadolu Türklerin vatanı olmaya başladı.

*Selçuklular*

Oğuz Türkleri 1000′li yıllarda Orta Asyadan batıya doğru büyük bir göç yapıyordu. Oğuzların büyük bir kolu Selçuk Bey önderliğinde Maveaünnehir, Horasan ve İran bölgesine indi. Daha sonra, Selçuk beyin torunları Çağrı ve Tuğrul beyler Horasan bölgesinde Büyük Selçuklu Devletini kurdular. Ama Oğuz Türklerinin yayıldığı alan İran Maveraünnehir ve İran ile sınırlı değildi. Daha Büyük Selçuklu Devleti kurulmadan önce Çağrı Bey önderliğindeki göçebe Oğuz kabileleri (Türkmenler), 1018 yılında Azerbaycan üzerinden Anadoluya girdiler. Burada önlerine çıkan kuvvetleri dağıttılar. Çağrı Bey Anadoluda bir süre kalarak keşif ve istila hareketinde bulundu. Sonra kardeşi, Tuğrul Beyin yanına döndü. Anadolunun iklimi ve geniş otlakları Türkmenler için son derece elverişliydi. Zaten, o dönemde Doğu Anadoluda Bizans egemenliği iyice zayıflamıştı. Bu durum Selçukluların ve Türkmenlerin Anadoluya akınlarını kolaylaştırıyordu.
Büyük Selçuklu Devleti Horasan ve İran toprakları üzerinde kurulduktan sonra, kendi toprakları büyük bir Oğuz (Türkmen) akınına uğradı. Selçuklu hükümdarları bu Türkmenleri batı sınırındaki uc bölgelerine yerleştirme siyaseti izlediler. Tuğrul Bey ve Alp Arslan bu siyaseti başarı ile uyguladılar.
Oğuz Türkleri 1000′li yıllarda Orta Asyadan batıya doğru büyük bir göç yapıyordu. Oğuzların büyük bir kolu Selçuk Bey önderliğinde Maveaünnehir, Horasan ve İran bölgesine indi. Daha sonra, Selçuk beyin torunları Çağrı ve Tuğrul beyler Horasan bölgesinde Büyük Selçuklu Devletini kurdular. Ama Oğuz Türklerinin yayıldığı alan İran Maveraünnehir ve İran ile sınırlı değildi. Daha Büyük Selçuklu Devleti kurulmadan önce Çağrı Bey önderliğindeki göçebe Oğuz kabileleri (Türkmenler), 1018 yılında Azerbaycan üzerinden Anadoluya girdiler. Burada önlerine çıkan kuvvetleri dağıttılar. Çağrı Bey Anadoluda bir süre kalarak keşif ve istila hareketinde bulundu. Sonra kardeşi, Tuğrul Beyin yanına döndü. Anadolunun iklimi ve geniş otlakları Türkmenler için son derece elverişliydi. Zaten, o dönemde Doğu Anadoluda Bizans egemenliği iyice zayıflamıştı. Bu durum Selçukluların ve Türkmenlerin Anadoluya akınlarını kolaylaştırıyordu.
Büyük Selçuklu Devleti Horasan ve İran toprakları üzerinde kurulduktan sonra, kendi toprakları büyük bir Oğuz (Türkmen) akınına uğradı. Selçuklu hükümdarları bu Türkmenleri batı sınırındaki uc bölgelerine yerleştirme siyaseti izlediler. Tuğrul Bey ve Alp Arslan bu siyaseti başarı ile uyguladılar.

Selçuklu Sultanı Tuğrul Bey, başka bir kardeşi olan İbrahim Yınalı, kuzenleri Kutalmış ve Hasanı bir ordu ile Anadoluya gönderdi. Amaç, Türkmenleri Anadoluya geçirmek için yol açmaktı. Bu ordu 1048 yılında Erzurum yakınlarındaki Pasinler ovasında ağır bir yenilgiye uğrattı. Bu savaş Selçukluların Bizansa karşı kazandığı ilk büyük zaferdi. Bu zaferden sonra Türkmenler Anadolunun iç kısmına kadar yayıldılar.
Tuğrul ve Çağrı bey döneminde yapılan akınlar sonucunda Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadoluda önemli Bizans şehirleri ve kasabaları ele geçirildi. Çağrı Beyin oğlu Yakuti Erzurum, Kemah, Malatya ve Sivası ele geçirdi. Tüm bu akınları durdurabilmek için Bizans İmparatorluğu iki sefer yaptı, ancak başarılı olmadı. Alp Arslan döneminde ise Bizans devam eden Selçuklu ve Türkmen akınlarını durdurabilmek için son şansını deneyecekti.

----------

